# ROCK DOG - Available On Digital HD May 9 and on Blu-ray & DVD May 23



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> From Academy Award®-nominated writer-director Ash Brannon (Best Animated Feature Film, Surf’s Up, 2007) comes the heartwarming and hilarious family film Rock Dog, on Digital HD May 9th and Blu-ray, DVD and On Demand May 23rd from Lionsgate. The music-filled adventure about a dog’s quest to fulfill his dream features an all-star cast, including J.K. Simmons (Zootopia), Luke Wilson (Old School), Eddie Izzard (Cars 2), Lewis Black (Inside Out), and Kenan Thompson (The Smurfs 2).
> 
> When a radio falls from the sky into the hands of a wide-eyed Tibetan Mastiff, he leaves home to fulfill his dream of becoming a musician, setting into motion a series of completely unexpected events.
> 
> ...


----------

